# Loveland, CO OIS EDP Armed with knife.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

According to the release from the 8th Judicial District Critical Incident Response Team (CIRT), someone in the Loveland home called 911 and requested police assistance for a male family member who was experiencing a mental health crisis and "actively damaging the home." The release said a Loveland Police officer responded and made verbal contact with the man, identified as 19-year-old Alexander Domina. He was in the backyard and armed with a knife when police arrived, according to the release. There was a confrontation, the release said, during which Domina moved forward and the officer fired his weapon, striking Domina. More officers arrived and secured the knife, the release said, and they began rendering aid to Domina until medical crews arrived. He was taken to the hospital, where he is still being treated.

And now everyone shits on the cops:





"its a knife not a gun"


----------

